# Family guy simpsons crossover, American dad moves to TBS, Clevland show is cancelled



## brutalwizard (Jul 19, 2013)

&#8216;Family Guy&#8217; &#8216;Simpsons&#8217; Episode Crossover &#8212; The Griffins Head To Springfield - TVLine

American Dad Moving to TBS in Late 2014 - TVLine

Fox Cancels The Cleveland Show - IsMyShowCancelled.com


I dont really like family guy to much anymore but American dad and the cleveland show have always been pretty funny. I Haven't met to many people that like he Cleveland show literally saying "I dont want to watch black family guy".


----------



## McBonez (Jul 19, 2013)

That furthers my opinion that Seth MacFarlane isn't creative or funny enough to have that much going at once.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 19, 2013)

McBonez said:


> That furthers my opinion that Seth MacFarlane isn't creative or funny enough to have that much going at once.



I never saw it as mcfarlene. It is like teams of writers for each show. 
Im hoping the TBS move make american dad more outrageous. And still sad to see TCS go. I saw a commercial for some cop cartoon that will fail in like 2 episodes trying to come on this fall on Sundays.

Still glad we have bobs burgers uninterrupted


----------



## ilyti (Jul 19, 2013)

Sad about Cleveland Show.. it is by no means the black Family Guy. Cleveland is a lot more likeable than Peter Griffin.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 20, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> Still glad we have bobs burgers uninterrupted



Just starting catching Bob's Burgers - Love it! Sounds kind of like the guy that used to do Home Movies years ago. Good stuff!


----------



## MFB (Jul 20, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Just starting catching Bob's Burgers - Love it! Sounds kind of like the guy that used to do Home Movies years ago. Good stuff!



That's cause it IS the guy who did Home Movies. H Jon Benjamin has a very extensive list of things he shows up in.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 20, 2013)

So does this mean we get Cleveland back on Family Guy?


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't want to watch black family guy.



MFB said:


> That's cause it IS the guy who did Home Movies. H Jon Benjamin has a very extensive list of things he shows up in.


He will always be Coach McGuirk to me


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 20, 2013)

^ Exactly right! I couldn't place which character. 



MFB said:


> That's cause it IS the guy who did Home Movies. H Jon Benjamin has a very extensive list of things he shows up in.



Ha! Thought so! Thanks!


----------



## icos211 (Jul 24, 2013)

Never liked the Cleveland show. I've sat through several episodes with not a laugh escaping me. It always felt like MacFarlane trying to connect with black people by making jokes about black people that should only be made by black people(Chris Rock, Katt Williams, Dave Chapelle).

Family guy has lost its touch and The Simpsons have always been the less funny but more classic of the bunch in my eyes. I'll watch the crossover but I don't expect much. As for American Dad, my favorite of the MacFarlane shows, at least it's still on. Can't wait.

I love Bob's Burgers, as well. The quick, witty, blink and you'll miss it dialogue between off base and mostly non-cliche characters really is superb. It makes it a bit hard to watch Archer, though, constantly recognizing the voice as Bob's(who I saw first).


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad American Dad is living on. Even though I don't make a habit of watching it, it's definitely Seth McFarlane's most consistently good series. While it was never as funny as the original seasons 1-3 of Family Guy, it's leagues ahead of what Family Guy has become, which is MINDBLOWINGLY stupid.

Never cared for the Cleveland Show. No great loss, personally.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 24, 2013)

What are people seeing about American Dad that I'm not? Maybe it's because I never watched that many episodes, but it just felt like a worse, more obvious ripoff Family Guy than Cleveland Show.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the Cleveland Show, but I'm honestly surprised it lasted as long as it did. I expected it to get dropped after one season, if it even made it that far.


----------



## icos211 (Jul 25, 2013)

ilyti said:


> What are people seeing about American Dad that I'm not? Maybe it's because I never watched that many episodes, but it just felt like a worse, more obvious ripoff Family Guy than Cleveland Show.



Personally, it's the whole "If you can't laugh at yourself" thing. I am a very politically and socially conservative individual, and I find stan to be a hilarious satirical parody of things I actually believe. Same reason I find the Colbert Report so much funnier than The Daily Show.

As for the rip off part, yes that is a bit true. However, Family Guy's characters have really devolved. Take Stewie. In the beginning his role was "What your baby is actually thinking, but no one understands." Thus it was funny for him to use such high-level vocabulary, be an evil genius, and so hateful towards his mother. Now he is just a running gay joke with none of the original intelligence. Roger, his counterpart on AD, at least has never changed. He is entertainingly eccentric and his various personalities can often be more dimensional than even main characters on FG.

Or look at Brian. His only true comedy is in blending the sentient that we relate with and the dog that we recognize. Such as when Louis chases him with a vacuum and he hides under a table. Now he is just a soapbox for MacFarlane to spout off his political views. Maybe a viewer or two can be garnered from the "I agree with that" factor, but there is still nothing funny about it. Klaus, on the other hand, is a human trapped in a fish body, who has all the needs of social interaction but is ignored because he's a fish. It's at least moderately amusing. Chris is just an idiot who adds nothing except a now gone evil monkey gag, whereas Steve is a more functioning character with funny, unique friends. Meg is annoying and the show joking about that and how much the family hates her has gotten really stale. Hayley is not too much better, but she serves as a foil to Stan so at least there is a purpose. I can't say that Francine or Lois are better characters, but Lois has always been played as a bit of a slut whereas Francine is a trophy wife. Pick your poison on that one.

Family Guy's quality has plummeted and the cutaway gags are often the only funny parts, though those seem more rare now. American Dad is far more original and definitely my pick.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 26, 2013)

icos211 said:


> *rant compairing Family Guy and American Dad characters*


 
That's... actually a really good explaination. And just has me believing McFarlane is just focusing more of himself to AD.


----------



## Pedantic (Jul 29, 2013)

NOOO black family guy is cancelled! But seriously, I loved the clevland show. It was the best of the bunch by far.


----------



## icos211 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> That's... actually a really good explaination. And just has me believing McFarlane is just focusing more of himself to AD.



Yeah... I had some time on my hands that day. I'm a tad bit ashamed it turned out so long.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 29, 2013)

Nobody cares about Family Guy visiting The Simpsons? I don't really like it, but I think a lot of people have come to the consensus that The Simpsons ran out of steam a long time ago.


----------

